# ssh und ftp für Debian Sarge ?



## knopper (15. November 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe Debian gerade installiert, Wie kann ich nur im terminal ssh - und ftp server installieren ? Der Rechner hat Intetnetzugang

Ich wollte zu diesem Debian Rechner  mittels ssh kontaktieren.


Gruss


----------



## Ben Ben (15. November 2004)

Mit apt-get install Paket 
oder mit dpkg...

Standardmässig ist aber eigentlich ftp und ssh dabei....


----------



## knopper (15. November 2004)

Mit welchem Befehl kann ich prüpfen on ssh und ftp installiert ist ?


----------



## Ben Ben (15. November 2004)

das sagt dir apt-get schon,
ansonsten mti locate oder find suchen, oder einfach ssh ausführen 
Du könntest aber auch in ps aux schauen, aber dann kann es sein das er es dir
nicht anzeit, da der dienst gerdae nicht läuft.
Beim ftp kommt halt drauf an was für ein ftp-Daemon installiert ist. Afaik ist vsftpd standardmässig dabei...


----------



## imweasel (15. November 2004)

Hi,

also mit 
	
	
	



```
netstat -tuanp
```
 kannst du nachsehen ob der sshd schon läuft. Ob er installiert ist, kannst du dir mit 
	
	
	



```
dpkg -la
```
 anzeigen lassen.


----------

